# West Yoirkshire meet attendess



## drawboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Please copy your name here if you will be attending this meet
Drawboy
Lump
Tsb
2Blue
Hobbit


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 2, 2013)

Drawboy
Lump
Tsb
2Blue
Hobbit
tsped83


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 2, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Please copy your name here if you will be attending this meet
Drawboy
Lump
Tsb
2Blue
Hobbit
		
Click to expand...

Marshy


----------



## 2blue (Mar 2, 2013)

Please copy your name here if you will be attending this meet
 Drawboy
 Lump
 Tsb
 2Blue
 Hobbit
Marshy.... Helped out....  haha


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope to be attending but until i know what day its gonna be i cant say for sure.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 2, 2013)

I could be interested depending on venue and date.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 2, 2013)

2blue said:



			Please copy your name here if you will be attending this meet
 Drawboy
 Lump
 Tsb
 2Blue
 Hobbit
Marshy.... Helped out....  haha
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha cheers

Louise its Pannal GC on Sunday 14th April.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Hahaha cheers

Louise its Pannal GC on Sunday 14th April.
		
Click to expand...

That date been agreed then? Im in


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2013)

Drawboy
 Lump
 Tsb
 2Blue
 Hobbit
 Marshy
Birchy


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That date been agreed then? Im in 

Click to expand...


Apologies if I'm wrong but thought that was the date agreed on the other thread.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 2, 2013)

2blue said:



			Please copy your name here if you will be attending this meet
 Drawboy
 Lump
 Tsb
 2Blue
 Hobbit
Marshy.... Helped out....  haha
		
Click to expand...

help me out as well
the hammer


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2013)

the hammer said:



			help me out as well
the hammer
		
Click to expand...

Drawboy
 Lump
 Tsb
 2Blue
 Hobbit
 Marshy
 Birchy 
the hammer


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 2, 2013)

Drawboy
 Lump
 Tsb
 2Blue
 Hobbit
 Marshy
 Birchy 
the hammer
tsped83


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 2, 2013)

My bad, 14th no go for me. I'm out.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 3, 2013)

Drawboy
 Lump
 Tsb
 2Blue
 Hobbit
 Marshy
 Birchy 
the hammer
Captainron


----------



## 2blue (Mar 3, 2013)

Package A @ Â£35 sounds a pretty good deal to me, with no min. numbers.... Possibly two 4 Balls already 
Drawboy
 Lump
 2Blue
 Hobbit
 Marshy
 Birchy 
 the hammer
 Captainron


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2013)

2blue said:



			Package A @ Â£35 sounds a pretty good deal to me, with no min. numbers.... Possibly two 4 Balls already 
Drawboy
 Lump
 2Blue
 Hobbit
 Marshy
 Birchy 
 the hammer
 Captainron
		
Click to expand...

That package is only weekdays though according to the website, i did initially think that was available 7 days a week . You can play the course for Â£30 quid any day of the week though according to the website. That could be the best option and we can all meet for food/drinks before/after as per required?


----------



## 2blue (Mar 3, 2013)

You can play the course for Â£30 quid any day of the week though according to the website.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same Scott...  seems a mismatch of info to clear up as some folk will struggle with midweek.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 3, 2013)

No good for me then, will be playing for the club in a knockout comp that day.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sunday 14th ok for me, just need to know the time to confirm as a defo.



Marshy77 said:



			Hahaha cheers

Louise its Pannal GC on Sunday 14th April.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## beggsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Depending on tee times I may come along


----------



## 2blue (Mar 3, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Sunday 14th ok for me, just need to know the time to confirm as a defo.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure we'll get something sorted, Nick, as their Web-site says... "Our Winter green fees, which apply right through to April 14th 2013 offer tremendous value. Play the course for only Â£30 per round, 7 days a week. There is generally good availability on all weekdays apart from Tuesday, with limited availability at the weekend. For weekday rounds book direct by clicking on 'Visitors Online Booking'. For weekends please contact the Managing Secretary. Also take a look at our Winter Packages - how about starting off with a full English breakfast before your round and pay only Â£35!"
So am sure DrawBoy will sort something.... Would you be on your own & it be just the day or would you want another course with one of us Leeds based guys?


----------



## drawboy (Mar 3, 2013)

As per usual there are people that want this some that want that, I really cannot be bothered. I'm out. good luck to anyone that can be bothered to organise this date, that is not me though. Enjoy.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 3, 2013)

Fair play to you for making an attempt, some of the replies really take the pi**.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 3, 2013)

the hammer said:



			Fair play to you for making an attempt, some of the replies really take the pi**.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I can't see where that has happened.....  rather, I think there has been  lot of positive interest from a very wide area...  but HeyHo...  there you go.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe i was being diplomatic, dont know if pm's were involved, theres a particular reply that was made , i would have thrown the towel in as well. Shame, never been to a meet before and used to drive past Pannal every morning for 3 months going to work, looks nice.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 3, 2013)

i'd be up and down same day Dave, and more than likely on my own.



2blue said:



			I'm sure we'll get something sorted, Nick, as their Web-site says... "Our Winter green fees, which apply right through to April 14th 2013 offer tremendous value. Play the course for only Â£30 per round, 7 days a week. There is generally good availability on all weekdays apart from Tuesday, with limited availability at the weekend. For weekday rounds book direct by clicking on 'Visitors Online Booking'. For weekends please contact the Managing Secretary. Also take a look at our Winter Packages - how about starting off with a full English breakfast before your round and pay only Â£35!"
So am sure DrawBoy will sort something.... Would you be on your own & it be just the day or would you want another course with one of us Leeds based guys?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Mar 3, 2013)

the hammer said:



			Maybe i was being diplomatic, dont know if pm's were involved, theres a particular reply that was made , i would have thrown the towel in as well. Shame, never been to a meet before and used to drive past Pannal every morning for 3 months going to work, looks nice.
		
Click to expand...

Still not clear fella...  but nothing intended from me other than trying to help. I've been on several GM & HDIDo meets with a number of the people who have responded...  and I can tell you that they are well worth while attending... grand guys & gals & good contacts for golf around the country.
I haven't organised one myself so I guess I'm about to find out if they are worthwhile from that angle. Have, just, e-mailed the Management Sec at Pannal for clarification on what we can book and which days & will take it from there.
Sorry if I have, unintentionally, offended anyone....  it would just be good to get something up and going in this Leeds area...  thanks must go to tsped83 for kicking things off....  hope his wedding arrangements allow involvement, if not this time, then on another occasion. All the best to one and all  
Next info will be on this thread...  here's hoping


----------



## the hammer (Mar 3, 2013)

Im not judge nor jury, certainly wasnt you , count me in.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2013)

2blue said:



			Still not clear fella...  but nothing intended from me other than trying to help. I've been on several GM & HDIDo meets with a number of the people who have responded...  and I can tell you that they are well worth while attending... grand guys & gals & good contacts for golf around the country.
I haven't organised one myself so I guess I'm about to find out if they are worthwhile from that angle. Have, just, e-mailed the Management Sec at Pannal for clarification on what we can book and which days & will take it from there.
Sorry if I have, unintentionally, offended anyone....  it would just be good to get something up and going in this Leeds area...  thanks must go to tsped83 for kicking things off....  hope his wedding arrangements allow involvement, if not this time, then on another occasion. All the best to one and all  
Next info will be on this thread...  here's hoping
		
Click to expand...

Nice work Dave. Hopefully theyve got some decent spots left . Your always going to get some people wanting to do one thing and others another. People cant commit until they know when and where etc but the organiser cant organise unless he knows when and where people want to play too so sometimes you just cant win.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 4, 2013)

Have 3 Tee times for Sun 14th April from 11am.....  On a new PANNAL thread.....  Get in there.:smirk:


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone else interested in this meet? Details on the Pannal thread, places still available. Â£35 for the round plus prizes.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 7, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Anyone else interested in this meet? Details on the Pannal thread, places still available. Â£35 for the round plus prizes.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul...yes, same course a week later will cost you Â£75, if you can get in. 
I've several outside the Forum interested, just waiting on this last call...  have you anyone?


----------

